# Jr Gent II nib urgrade?



## Linarestribe (May 20, 2012)

Hi,
I've searching the forum for this answer to no avail. Did you know searching the word "nib" gets you no results.

I am trying to find options for upgrading the nib on a Jr. Gent II and was wondering what is the favorite right now?

Thanks 
Jorge


----------



## seamus7227 (May 20, 2012)

replace it with a Bock nib!


----------



## PenMan1 (May 20, 2012)

I like Bock nibs from Classic Nibs and Indy Pen Dance. Ocasionally, I  get a call for a broad nib. Since I can't find a supplier for Schmidt or Bock broad nibs, I buy those from Miester Nibs (JoWO nibs). My preference is the Bock, but I don't find the Miester Nibs objectionable.

There are many premium vendors here who sell quality nibs. They will be happy to advise you according to your specific needs. Go to the classified, find the vendors and send them a PM!


----------



## Dustygoose (May 21, 2012)

I ordered a few Heritance from Exotics and they fit right in a Triton. No major tuning and  great line.


----------



## The Penguin (May 21, 2012)

Linarestribe said:


> Hi,
> I've searching the forum for this answer to no avail. Did you know searching the word "nib" gets you no results.
> 
> I am trying to find options for upgrading the nib on a Jr. Gent II and was wondering what is the favorite right now?
> ...


most likely that is a function of the forum software - it can't (won't) search for anything with 3 characters or less.

if you search for "nibs" you get results.


----------



## Linarestribe (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the help. I have someone that asked if there was a flex nib for the Jr Gent II and since this was also my first fountain I didn't know.


----------



## cwolfs69 (May 21, 2012)

bock or heritance. the bock will be better recognized.


----------



## Haynie (May 21, 2012)

Heritance fits right into the Jr. Gent 2.


----------



## bitshird (May 21, 2012)

Jorge. If they are looking for a flex nib, they are probably looking for either a 14 Kt or 18Kt gold nib.
The gold plated steel nibs will give a little flex, but it takes far more pressure on the nib, normally way more than a fountain pen user would really want, it's also hard on the tines of a steel nib.
In which case check with the forum vendors, like Oklahoman, Exoticblanks, and the Golden Nib (Anthony)  and Indy Pen Dance,hopefully some one may have one in 14Kt. at some older prices.


----------

